# Russian version of Street view "Yandex Panorama"



## icehot (Apr 23, 2010)

Since Russia is not yet on Street view you might find this interesting.
Go to http://maps.yandex.ru/
Move map to Russia or Ukraine
Click where the red arrow is pointing on the picture below










Choose any city highlighted in Blue - enjoy a walk like on Google street view
There are 15 or so cities covered so far in Russia and Ukraine.


----------



## icehot (Apr 23, 2010)

Enjoy & let me know if you find anything interesting or if there is a similar website in your country


----------



## terminal (Sep 14, 2007)

icehot said:


> Enjoy & let me know if you find anything interesting or if there is a similar website in your country


Thanx for the tip!!!! finally is possible to see Moscow and other amazing russian towns like on street view


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

On Norc, you can see Hungary. Norc is a romanian company.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

This is really cool! Thank you for introducing this to us! 

China has its own version of Google Maps too with City8. Not quite as user friendly as the google version, but very good for exploring Chinese cities all the same. I even saw my girlfriends parents house in Beijing!


----------



## icehot (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes I have to agree that the Chinese one is not user friendly - to say the least - but nevertheless its quite interesting, thanks for sharing!


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Thats interesting...


----------



## tripleseis (Aug 8, 2010)

Excellent! Thanks. I can finally explore Moscow without having to get a visa!


----------



## vilc (May 5, 2006)

I like it better


----------



## hedi01 (Dec 8, 2010)

A few weeks ago I bought a season of "24"24 hours dvd for one simple reason ... I heard he was good, but mostly I just wanted some form of television drama grey's anatomy dvd(my favorite kind of drama!) To pass the time until the return of Lost. Suffice it to say smallville dvdthough that I'll take the time to 24 in the weeks and months ahead! Low and the plot of "24" include U.S. fight against terrorism Unit (headed by Jack Bauer) trying to walt disney dvdprevent an assassination attempt on presidential candidate Senator David Palmer hopes. The plot is exciting, but the most important aspect of the exhibition that caught my attention house md dvdbecause, well, nearly 24 hours, the intensity of each episode. While some shows (The X-Files comes to mind) are able to "relax" and episodes all movies strange time to time to get back to speed for sweeps month, 24 format requires that The case is never charged. Each episode is just as important and exciting as those before.


----------



## Norf_London_boi (Nov 5, 2010)

Very cool! thanks for this - a few hours of exploring Moscow await..


----------



## im_from_zw038 (Dec 5, 2003)

Moscow, faces aren't blurry


----------



## icehot (Apr 23, 2010)

Some interesting shots from Yandex Panorama

Sochi, home of 2014 Winter Olympics










Vyborg, used to be part of Finland










Moscow City rising










Old houses in Samara










Soviet build suburbia in Perm









Feel free to post yours


----------



## wecantski (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks for the tip icehot I have been waiting to take a look at russia and ukraine before I can go and visit


----------



## Pennypacker (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for this, I was left disappointed the other day to find that Russia wasn't on streetmaps, and pretty much every other country east of Germany.


----------



## ssusa (Aug 1, 2010)

icehot said:


> Since Russia is not yet on Street view you might find this interesting.
> Go to http://maps.yandex.ru/
> Move map to Russia or Ukraine
> Click where the red arrow is pointing on the picture below
> ...


----------



## Nabucco (Sep 4, 2005)

> I tried but I could see only three tabs instead of four showing in your picture


Same here :evil:


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Change the scale of the map (to make it closer) with mouse wheel. You can try to zoom Moscow, St Petersburg, Kazan, Sochi or any other big city. The button will appear


----------



## ssusa (Aug 1, 2010)

alekssa1 said:


> Change the scale of the map (to make it closer) with mouse wheel. You can try to zoom Moscow, St Petersburg, Kazan, Sochi or any other big city. The button will appear


Hey, it worked. Thanks for the help mate!


----------



## Enabulele (Oct 17, 2010)

This one is pretty cool. Just awesome! :cheers2:


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

im_from_zw038 said:


> Moscow, faces aren't blurry


Because Russia has it in more correct way than western countries. There is no private live in public space. If you don't want people seeing at street then simply stay at your home. It's just stupid requiring to vanish your face or car plate when you face or car stays out right on the central square...

By the way if you move to IBC you will find out one of Russian SSC moderators
http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CZQ5zrD


----------

